# Finally a new image



## windrivermaiden (Mar 5, 2007)

"I pledge...."

I finally had a chance to get some printing done. This is the only one that is finished. or nearly so. I'm not sure if I want to add more color to it or leave it as is.

I'm going to school and working too, so there is so little time to print in the midday sun. Maybe Santa will bring me a UV exposing box...


----------



## terri (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice one, just as is!


----------

